# Uber fired more than 20 employees...



## LVC (Jun 28, 2016)

...after receiving 215 claims in sexual harassment probe.

Uber has fired more than 20 employees as part of its internal investigation into sexual harassment and other bad behavior at the company, the company said.

The ride-hailing company announced the news internally to its 12,000 employees on Tuesday, the latest development in a series of scandals and controversies that have rocked the world's most valuable private tech company.

The investigation by the outside law firm Perkins Coie looked into 215 claims of inappropriate workplace incidents.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.bu...es-as-part-of-its-sex-harassment-probe-2017-6


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

That's 20 new Lyft riders right there


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Why is Travis still there?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

JimS said:


> Why is Travis still there?


Because it's not really 215 claims first you have to take out 2 for rape fee, then take 25% for Uber to keep, then you are only left with 160 claims of sexual harrassment,


----------



## llort (Oct 7, 2016)

This thread needs a theme song:


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

This is *not* the *overdue *report supposedly being prepared by *Eric Holder*, but the result of a separate internal investigation. Apparently ready, but so bad that Uber is delaying its release, yet taking action based on its content. There were 215 complaints filed. Do not expect TK, the board, or the HR department among those sacrificed to give the appearance of making real changes.










*Uber Fires More Than 20 Employees in Harassment Probe*
Bloomberg June 6, 2017, Eric Newcomer

Uber Technologies Inc. said it fired more than 20 people after a company investigation into harassment claims.

Bobbie Wilson, an attorney at Perkins Coie LLP, gave Uber's more than 12,000 employees an assessment of the firm's investigation on Tuesday, according to a person familiar with the issue, who asked not to be identified discussing personnel matters. A separate probe commissioned by Uber that's being led by former U.S. Attorney General Eric Holder has given its own recommendations to a subcommittee of Uber's board of directors, the person said.

In a review of 215 human-resources claims, Perkins Coie took no action in 100 instances as it continues to investigate 57 others; meanwhile, 31 employees are in counseling or training, while seven received written warnings from the company, an Uber spokesman said. The issues deal with harassment, discrimination, retaliation and other HR matters. The company didn't name the employees who were let go. Some of the people fired were senior executives, according to the person.

Uber commissioned a pair of investigations after a widely circulated blog post written by a former employee in February alleged sexual harassment and discrimination. Uber Chief Executive Officer Travis Kalanick asked for the resignation of Amit Singhal, his new head of software engineering, after the company learned of a sexual harassment claim against him at his former employer, Google. Singhal, who left in late February, denied the allegation.

The company also has been plagued the past few months by the departures of executives, including its president as well as the heads of finance, growth, engineering, and policy and communications. Uber also is seeking a chief operating officer.

In the wake of the complaints and the leadership void, Uber has hired two women as senior executives -- former Apple Inc. executive Bozoma Saint John, according to a person familiar with matter, and Harvard Business School Professor Frances Frei, as senior vice present for leadership and strategy.


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

Too bad TK himself wasnt on that list...


----------



## LVC (Jun 28, 2016)

Dback2004 said:


> Too bad TK himself wasnt on that list...


Sexual harassing himself doesn't count.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

So did Travis make the list? He's the worst of em all!!! "Boober", "Being CEO of Uber gets me laid", taking employees to strip clubs and ***** houses. Why isn't he fired? Oh wait he so smart and good to his drivers and shareholders, lol!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> So did Travis make the list? He's the worst of em all!!! "Boober", "Being CEO of Uber gets me laid", taking employees to strip clubs and ***** houses. Why isn't he fired? Oh wait he so smart and good to his drivers and shareholders, lol!!!!!!!!!


Sounds like an awesome boss actually lol, too bad i am not an employee


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

The riding public does not care anything about what goes on internally at Uber, Lyft or any of the others. The one thing about which the riding public cares is that it presses a button and the ride shows up.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The riding public does not care anything about what goes on internally at Uber, Lyft or any of the others. The one thing about which the riding public cares is that it presses a button and the ride shows up.


They do care about Uber's political stance. Remember Delete Uber?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The riding public does not care anything about what goes on internally at Uber, Lyft or any of the others. The one thing about which the riding public cares is that it presses a button and the ride shows up.


When cars stop showing up... that's when they will care, when it's too late to fix it LOL...


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The riding public does not care anything about what goes on internally at Uber, Lyft or any of the others. The one thing about which the riding public cares is that it presses a button and the ride shows up.


Disgustingly true. TK could go on TV cursing like a sailor claiming to be the antichrist he really is & I'd still get ride pickups from evangelical churches.



nickd8775 said:


> They do care about Uber's political stance. Remember Delete Uber?


Yeah, like that changed a damn thing. Less snowflakes makes uber better. I'm gonna take a wild guess that none of the #delete snowflakes ever tipped a driver.



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> When cars stop showing up... that's when they will care, when it's too late to fix it LOL...


Only Russian "private citizens" hackers can slow uber down.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> Because it's not really 215 claims first you have to take out 2 for rape fee, then take 25% for Uber to keep, then you are only left with 160 claims of sexual harrassment,


Of which 64 are subsidized by Uber, then another 12 are from a 4.0 surge in the reporting and the remaining 84 are from employees wanting to place secondary dash cams in Uber Teen vehicles.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

LVC said:


> ...after receiving 215 claims in sexual harassment probe.
> 
> Uber has fired more than 20 employees as part of its internal investigation into sexual harassment and other bad behavior at the company, the company said.
> 
> ...


Cleaning House.
At least they are serious about this.
Real Change.
Perhaps some change will trickle down to the Drivers ?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

But they won't fire Travis for the South Korea strip joint incident.

Or the "boober" incident.

Or all the other incidents that he let go on his watch.


----------



## smileyfilmore (Feb 14, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> That's 20 new Lyft riders right there


Don't you mean drivers?


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

A publicity stunt. Why would a company make this newsworthy? Most would hide this and cover it up then make the people fired sign a n.d.a.. uber tricks for their blind investors


----------



## Statia (Jan 19, 2017)

What about the riders that sexually harass the drivers? How come no one ever talks about that. I definitely have plenty of stories to fill that up


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Statia said:


> What about the riders that sexually harass the drivers? How come no one ever talks about that. I definitely have plenty of stories to fill that up


I've never had that problem.

Damn it.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Statia said:


> What about the riders that sexually harass the drivers? How come no one ever talks about that. I definitely have plenty of stories to fill that up


Hey Statia,

There have been talks about that. Most drivers are men, so yea it's not going to happen as much. But the women on here have shared their stories and frustrations with idiot guys disrespecting them.

If you have some good stories, please share in 'stories'. I'm sure others will chime in with their experiences.


----------



## Statia (Jan 19, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Hey Statia,
> 
> There have been talks about that. Most drivers are men, so yea it's not going to happen as much. But the women on here have shared their stories and frustrations with idiot guys disrespecting them.
> 
> If you have some good stories, please share in 'stories'. I'm sure others will chime in with their experiences.


Oh l have already. Im starting to finally see more females out there.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Bye Felicia!


----------



## smileyfilmore (Feb 14, 2017)

Statia said:


> What about the riders that sexually harass the drivers? How come no one ever talks about that. I definitely have plenty of stories to fill that up


You do? Why don't you tell us one of them?


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

It's funny that there's an assumption that hiring women is good for women. It's all about image, because in reality there is no such thing as gender loyalty.


----------



## MBENZ_GUY (May 13, 2015)

The man that called Uber "boober" because all the women he got due to his position should most certainly be included in the investigation. Kalenick was supposed to set the tone & is responsible for the culture. He's Jordan Belfort and Uber is Stratton Oakmont.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

I am waiting (not holding my breath) for the day when Uber announces that it will take ethics into consideration for its corporate culture. Not just business ethics, but ethics overall. Until then, nothing they do makes a gaaaad damn difference. They make all their employees drink the cool aid that says "do everything and anything and hurt everyone to make sure you win above all else". Yeah, their leadership was trained by Dr. Evil himself. They just care about making "meeelions"


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

LVC said:


> Sexual harassing himself doesn't count.


Well if you're doing it to yourself, does it really qualify as harassment? Perhaps you're doing it wrong.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Maven said:


> This is *not* the *overdue *report supposedly being prepared by *Eric Holder*, but the result of a separate internal investigation. Apparently ready, but so bad that Uber is delaying its release, yet taking action based on its content. There were 215 complaints filed. Do not expect TK, the board, or the HR department among those sacrificed to give the appearance of making real changes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


20 people FIRED 
IS REAL CHANGE.

Look how many left voluntarily.
They must have known their goose was cooked and left peacefully.



Transportador said:


> I am waiting (not holding my breath) for the day when Uber announces that it will take ethics into consideration for its corporate culture. Not just business ethics, but ethics overall. Until then, nothing they do makes a gaaaad damn difference. They make all their employees drink the cool aid that says "do everything and anything and hurt everyone to make sure you win above all else". Yeah, their leadership was trained by Dr. Evil himself. They just care about making "meeelions"


Got to start somewhere.



MBENZ_GUY said:


> The man that called Uber "boober" because all the women he got due to his position should most certainly be included in the investigation. Kalenick was supposed to set the tone & is responsible for the culture. He's Jordan Belfort and Uber is Stratton Oakmont.


None of that was in the office.


----------



## Nice (May 27, 2015)

smileyfilmore said:


> Don't you mean drivers?


More ants on the road


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Travis KALADICK


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet (Feb 18, 2017)

LVC said:


> ...after receiving 215 claims in sexual harassment probe.
> 
> Uber has fired more than 20 employees as part of its internal investigation into sexual harassment and other bad behavior at the company, the company said.
> 
> ...






Join the club! I wonder if they gave no reason to these 20 employees when they shitcanned them? They certainly don't give any reason to their valuable driving partners.


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

Now, if only Travis would self-terminate...his employment, I mean!


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> But they won't fire Travis for the South Korea strip joint incident.
> 
> Or the "boober" incident.
> 
> Or all the other incidents that he let go on his watch.


If it was a public company he would be gone.


----------



## mara (Aug 6, 2014)

We need a new one who will make Uber great again.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

mara said:


> We need a new one who will make Uber great again.


Sounds like a HAT to me 








Added income! Sell out of your cars. Market as "Support Underpaid Drivers" for only $29.95


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

Maven said:


> Sounds like a HAT to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's Epic! Where can I get some?


----------



## GypsyJoker (May 21, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The riding public does not care anything about what goes on internally at Uber, Lyft or any of the others. The one thing about which the riding public cares is that it presses a button and the ride shows up.


Happily, our riders are the redeeming grace of being Uber drivers. They seem to be infinitely forgiving, and have an instinctive talent for knowing the difference between the beleaguered drivers, and the corporate execs who have drawn such ire from the public. Bless them all!


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> 20 people FIRED
> IS REAL CHANGE.


Those 20 people are probably the most junior staff who were probably going turfed anyway.


----------

